

Cold Turkey on Traditional Media - coglethorpe
http://owenmahoney.com/wp/?p=40

======
schwanksta
So you're not really going cold turkey at all. You're just shucking
traditional forms (ie, TV and print) and getting your news second-hand from
blogs (well, depending on the blogs you read, anyway).

